# what to do??



## GA BOY (Apr 25, 2005)

how do you stop the keypad on the door from beeping when you press a number.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Sledgehammer, a toothpick, and a plastic bag.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

GA BOY said:


> how do you stop the keypad on the door from beeping when you press a number.



r u tryin' to reprogram it or it just beeps continously by just pressin' a button once???


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

GA BOY said:


> how do you stop the keypad on the door from beeping when you press a number.



that's what it does. do you want to know how to reprogram it?


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

I would like to know how to reprogram it.

On my 87-88 Maxima there was a code in the trunk under the rear deck that was attached to the amp unit that you used to redo the codes, 

Something simple like that with our 3rds? 

Help is great

Thanks guys

Donnie H.

Something about cars that have the last part that starts with a G in them. My the Z31 was a NA Gs car 

99 Sentra Gxe
94 Maxima Gxe
05 Elantra GT


----------



## 93greysleeper (Apr 29, 2005)

*beeping*



GA BOY said:


> how do you stop the keypad on the door from beeping when you press a number.


You're talking about just eliminating the beeping, because its so loud, right? It sure is, and would be great if there was a code to turn it off.


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

The beep is loud but I guess I can live with that for now, The newer fords dont even beep at all anymore, but thats a ford anyways. 

I dont have the codes for my car to do anything at all, how would I get them or fix it to use my own codes?


Thanks

Donnie H.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

your first step should be to click the "search" button at the top.
enter pertinent info to search the proper forum, and in about 20 seconds you will come up with a thread like this:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=74930


----------



## 93greysleeper (Apr 29, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> your first step should be to click the "search" button at the top.
> enter pertinent info to search the proper forum, and in about 20 seconds you will come up with a thread like this:
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=74930


OK, I learned how to reset the keypad code from that very thread. Is there a way to shut off the 'beep' using the reset code? I suppose one way would be to get in there and dig it out surgically.... 

:idhitit:


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Ear plugs maybe? 

I kind of like mine to tell the truth now days. I just had new people lease the house next door to mine and they have 3 SUV’s a envoy a Aviator and one of those fords that tips when it blows a tire

In Okc most drive ways are the single car type and its hard when the drives are made together, well as you can guess, with two of us living here and the new people next door its hard to get in and out of the drive ways. 

I came home the other day and found the envoy and the aviator parked side by side and the drives hardly large enf to squeeze the 99 sentra thru between the maxima and there freaking SUVs, so in turn I pulled right up beside the aviator since it was partly on my side of the drive and as sad as it was they had to ask me to move my car as they would have taken the mirror off the maxima to get it out (had to use the pass side door to get out as well) 

I always park the maxima first in the drive now as its right by a bedroom window so when I leave for work at 4am or get in due to late flights like at 2-3am I like to punch buttons on the keypad. I am not really this mean on most things.

The last people that had the house was great, they parked a car on the curb and so did we, and they used there full drive way (all the way back to the garage) and we did in return as being friendly. The new ones pull up to the porch steps and stop there to not have to walk! Hopefully they will move when the lease is up and will get someone again that is nice but what’s the chance of that again!

Has to be a box in the door or the keyless part we could cut wires to or break the speaker box, but my wonders are will it stop working if it don’t beep anymore?

Donnie H.


----------

